# Importing Mexican car



## herrfoxy (Dec 31, 2009)

I bought a 2006 Jeep Grand Cherokee in Guadalajara and am thinking of returning to the states. My fear is that my o lye option is to sell the car here. The car was built in the US for Mexico . My question is, will the expense to bring the vehicle to standard cost prohibitive


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

herrfoxy said:


> I bought a 2006 Jeep Grand Cherokee in Guadalajara and am thinking of returning to the states. My fear is that my o lye option is to sell the car here. The car was built in the US for Mexico . My question is, will the expense to bring the vehicle to standard cost prohibitive


I would sell the car in Mexico, no fear involved, it's just a car
It does not matter it was made in the US, it has Mexican plates and papers, so it's a Mexican "domestic" car, it would be a pain in the neck to take it to the US and legalize it to be an American vehicle


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Not only papers and plates, but the pollution equipment is different. This means that the vehicle must be upgraded to US standards.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Not only papers and plates, but the pollution equipment is different. This means that the vehicle must be upgraded to US standards.


And that is very expensive.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

That is why they still sell Volkswagons here, no catalytic converters are required.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ironically, we just bought a new car here in the USA. It was made in Mexico, but is a Japanese brand built for the USA and cannot be imported to Mexico, should we return.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Ironically, we just bought a new car here in the USA. It was made in Mexico, but is a Japanese brand built for the USA and cannot be imported to Mexico, should we return.


Hello RVGRINGO,

Why is the vehicle ineligible for future export to Mexico as it is NAFTA manufactured?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

LMtortugas said:


> Hello RVGRINGO,
> 
> Why is the vehicle ineligible for future export to Mexico as it is NAFTA manufactured?


It is new, not ten years old, permanent importation is suspended, and.....cost.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Because the VIN does not begin with a 1 or 2. Japanese cars begin with a J and are not allowed, Neither or South Korean cars. Buy a Nissan or Toyota in Mexico otherwise .......


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Note that Japanese cars made in Mexico have a VIN that begins with 3. Nissan now has three plants in Mexico; two of them in Aguascalientes, which are ultra-modern and eco-friendly, spitting out a car every 38 seconds and shipping all over the world. Amazing! Lots of robots, yet they are a popular employer. There is even a Japanese school in Aguascalientes for the children of the Japanese managers living there. I think the mayor of Aguascalientes speaks Japanese and was influential in attracting multiple plants. Other joint ventures are in the works with Renault, Mercedes, etc.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

Something interesting…

My grandma's 2010 Camry had EPA 48 states certificate on it. it was identical to my own 2010 US car, only difference was my speedo was in miles, her in km.
but everything else was the same, US safety/EPA standards.


----------

